# Puppy lying down position--starting hip problems?



## Jordyn3112 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello! I am extremely new here, so I apologize if this isn't the correct place to ask this question (or if this has been answered before). I have a 6 month old female German Shepherd mix. Mixed with what? We aren't quite sure....the vet thinks Akita or possibly Elkhound......at times I think Mountain Goat or Moose!!  I adopted her from our local humane society so I have no background on her. 

Everything seems to be going fabulous, but I have noticed though that when she lays down, she stretches completely out.....kind of like road kill. She doesn't seem to be in any pain--she doesn't cry, whimper or whine. I know German Shepherds are prone to hip problems, and she doesn't seem to have any now.....but is this position good for her? Should I be training her to lay down "normal?" 


I tried to attach a picture, but I don't know if I did it correctly.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have one with OFA good hips who streteches out even more than that with legs spread wide and straight out back. My dysplastic dog (and one I think had mild HD) actually could NOT spread their legs apart like that. ............ and if they wound up on their backs the legs would be held close together.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i say she is laying down in what's a normal position for her. i think
some pups extent themselves in that manner when they lay down.
i don't know if it's a future medical problem but i doubt that it is.



Jordyn3112 said:


> Hello! I am extremely new here, so I apologize if this isn't the correct place to ask this question (or if this has been answered before). I have a 6 month old female German Shepherd mix. Mixed with what? We aren't quite sure....the vet thinks Akita or possibly Elkhound......at times I think Mountain Goat or Moose!!  I adopted her from our local humane society so I have no background on her.
> 
> Everything seems to be going fabulous, but I have noticed though that when she lays down, she stretches completely out.....kind of like road kill. She doesn't seem to be in any pain--she doesn't cry, whimper or whine. I know German Shepherds are prone to hip problems, and she doesn't seem to have any now.....but is this position good for her?
> 
> ...


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My first dog was a German Shepherd/Elkhound mix..she loved laying that way her whole life..to a healthy 14 years..


----------



## Jordyn3112 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Why thank you!*

She really is a good dog. She really has her own little personality....I've just never seen a dog lay like that repeatedly and I don't want anything to happen to her.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I've seen it all the time in small dogs, not sure about big dogs since I'm less familiar.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

My Gala used to lay down like that a lot as a puppy and her hips are OFA Excellent. So no, it is not an indication that she has hip problems.


----------

